

Classic WTF: Prisoner of Process (originally 2007) - billswift
http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Classic-WTF-Prisoner-of-Process.aspx

======
billswift
Maybe I have been spoiled by always working at places that did real work; has
anyone here seen shops that emphasized _The Book_ over actual results the way
this article does?

~~~
mansr
Most big companies are like that to some extent, though I have not myself seen
one quite as severe as this one. It is worst when a small company pretends to
be big by insisting on following processes which might be necessary to make a
huge globocorp manageable but make no sense at all when everybody is in the
same room.

~~~
Mz
That was along the lines of my first thought: That it sounds like a large
bureaucracy. Of course, the article specifically stated it wasn't a large
bureaucracy. So my second thought was that perhaps (or hopefully!) such
companies change their ways or die fairly quickly.

(I didn't post this earlier mostly because I am not a programmer, so just
speaking off the cuff.)

